# [Solved] Just Curious: Why not 2.6.29.x ?

## davidm

Hello I am quite new to Gentoo but not to Linux.  I was just curious why gentoo-sources pulls 2.6.28.xx as opposed to 2.6.29.xx ?  I was expecting 2.6.29, if not the 2.6.30rc3 release candidate.  

Not a complaint (I know I can grab the new sources and do it myself as i did on other distros).  I'm just curious about why the decision or what is holding it up merely for my own knowledge.

Thank you.Last edited by davidm on Sun Apr 26, 2009 11:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel question, so moved here.

gentoo-sources is based on vanilla-sources. it adds some stuff, so it tends to lag behind a bit compared to the stock kernel sources

----------

## ppurka

2.6.29* is present in the tree but is keyword masked.  If you are planning to keep using gentoo, then you should comb through the excellent gentoo documentation   :Razz: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## davidm

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.
> 
> kernel question, so moved here.
> 
> gentoo-sources is based on vanilla-sources. it adds some stuff, so it tends to lag behind a bit compared to the stock kernel sources

 

Apologies for the wrong location...

----------

## davidm

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> 2.6.29* is present in the tree but is keyword masked.  If you are planning to keep using gentoo, then you should comb through the excellent gentoo documentation  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

 

I figured that it could be done.  Its just I only followed the Handbook up to the installation portion which said merely to get gentoo-sources and then compile the grabbed source.  I was just curious why 2.6.28 was chosen for the default gentoo-sources.  Perhaps I had better just shut up for now and get a functional base system. :/  Thanks for the link to that section, I am reading it now while waiting for the kernel compile.

----------

## pigeon768

Gentoo is a living distro - it's not that 2.6.28 was chosen, it's that 2.6.29.1 hasn't been chosen yet. But it will.

----------

## szczerb

To clear things up:

2.6.28 is the latest stable

2.6.29 is the latest unstable

(vanilla-sources has 2.6.30_rc3 as the newest (with a ~* keyword) )

(and git-sources has 2.6.30_rc2-r :Cool: 

So it's all up to date.

----------

## davidm

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> To clear things up:
> 
> 2.6.28 is the latest stable
> 
> 2.6.29 is the latest unstable
> ...

 

Thanks, this info is helpful.  I will probably eventually move over to the vanilla kernel.

From also reading the link which ppurka linked, I can see that I am going to love the flexibility offered by Gentoo.   :Smile:   I think I will just stick to getting a stable system for now -- lest i bite off more than I can chew -- and then later as time is available and familiarity with Gentoo is more solid I will go ~ with more selected packages.

----------

